# Here's a new one (C) trbell? anybody



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I feel no urge to go at work at all. Getting in my car and driving home, I feel slight twinges in my sigmoid colon. When I used a supp, massive D came out (I'm on Miralax right now) I still have pain in my sigmoid colon.Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

Sounds like IBS?







Evie(that happens to me all the time)


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Joan Gregg, I'm not clear whether your asking about your problem or the one specific incident. If I remember right you have a long history of IBS-C? You might ask your doctor about subtherapeutic use of an antidepressant or naltrexone. CBT, hypnosis, or biofeedback might hep but they all take some time for results to appear. Any treatment is going to help with patterns rather than specific incidents and you might want to keep a log for a week or two to show your doctor.tom


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

The specific incident is why to I have D that won't come out?Essence, thank you.I am already receivonmg CBT; do relaxation techniques; do Erics tapes over and over. Am on 200 mg Serzone (consitpating, I know) 5 mg. Zyprexa and .5 klonopin up to 3 times a day.I am resuming Zelnorm this Saturday morning. I refuse to go to Temple University for rectal biofeedback.I get re-evaluated for nerve meds this weekend (the morning of this incident, I had D from too much Miralax)


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Have you had more incidents like the first since you posted? With so much going in I would think it would be hard for you and your doctor to figure out what caused the symptom?tom


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

No D but the pelvic pain is back. A PM suppository brings down a little bit of loose stool that looks like it was smashed in my colon (diverticulitis) Am in pain now. It gives me panic attacks.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

could be diverticulosis. Talking to a doctor might be worthwhile.tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

I wish I knew what was up with that "sneaky diarrhea..... constipation in disguise". I often alternate in the same movement.While being ON an antidepressant makes my IBS worse.... being OFF keeps me vulnerable to depression...... yet I can't seem to find a happy medium. My "GUT" feeling on this is that my spirituality is still in need of more fine-tuning. Turning my attention towards that now and will keep ya posted.Evie


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks Evie & trbell.In 1996, a colonoscopy showed mild divertiucosis; a full-body ex-ray in 2002 ddid not show any.My Dr. now advises me to skip the miralax and citrucel & go directly to Zelnorm (2 mg.) Will try that this weekend.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

good luck.tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Wish you the best, Joanne...... go with what feels right for you.....  Evie


----------

